# Name my Fursona



## Get-dancing (Aug 6, 2008)

-


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 6, 2008)

eerrruummm, i unno mate i kinda like it really me mates fink is proper bollocksed like

eerrr, lissen, mate, ya got any boos fare cuz all i gots is this rizzlers n sum fag butts wif a bit o' backie in .... n we can watch FAT PIES, n yunz can get me sum food n that, n i can sleep in yer bed... I'm not gay....

but seriously, I dunno man. really it's one of those things thats like not enough of one thing to even come up with a good name I can think of, not even just the name ya already use which is sorta what most people do anyway. You're gonna have to meditate on this one.


----------



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

I vote Schwahn.


----------



## wildrider (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm gonna go with...Hopper McShtuckerpus.

Or less funny and more serious...Mark, Marcus, or Keith


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 7, 2008)

I vote Seffron


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 7, 2008)

George Rudiger Haliwell.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 8, 2008)

Gavin .^_^.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

This is just me, but wouldn't want to think of your own name? Make it more personal? Ah screw it, I'll throw in some suggestions anyway.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 10, 2008)

Yiffington F. Meatslurp III


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 10, 2008)

How about Reginald? His nickname could be 'Reg the wedge'!


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't like it when people do this. Its YOUR fursona, you name it.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 7, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I don't like it when people do this. Its YOUR fursona, you name it.


This.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> This.


The face can only say one thing, and it does not lie. His name is Hurrold.


----------

